# Angelwettbewerb der Kalu`ak



## Mârmëlâdë (12. Dezember 2009)

So, heute, Samstag 14:00 war der erste neue Angelwettbewerb. Der zählt für den Titel "Schrecken des Meeres" und der Angelerfolg wurde umbenannt in Meisterangler von Azeroth (anstatt des Schlingendorntales).

Natürlich bin ich da gewesen, Skill 450, Anglerhut, Angel, schnelleres Tempo durch Unheilige Präsenz, auf dem Wasser laufen sowieso.

Punkt 14:00 schrie der Veranstalter:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und das Angeln begann. Natürlich nur in Kreisen, denn da kommen die erwähnten Pygmäenschiffshalter ja bekanntlich vor.

Nach nicht einmal 5min schrie der schon wieder:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hatte gerade 18 Fische gefangen.....
Naja, damit wars dann für diesmal vorbei. Man kann wohlgemerkt weiterhin sein Glück versuchen. 
Wenn man den 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
innerhalb einer Stunde bei dem hier:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



in Dalaran am Münzenbrunnen abgibt, erhält man einen Trostpreis.
Ich habe 6 Stacks Fische geangelt, das wurde auch Zeit, da ich wieder Fischmähler brauche, leider war der Hai nicht dabei. Vielleicht nächste Woche.

Belohnungen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich hab bei der Gewinnerin mal einen Schnappschuß im Arsenal gemacht:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lindhberg (12. Dezember 2009)

was war denn der "trostpreis"?


----------



## Mârmëlâdë (12. Dezember 2009)

Lindhberg schrieb:


> was war denn der "trostpreis"?




Ich habe keinen Hai angeln können, daher kann ich diese Frage nicht beantworten. Hatte gehofft, jemand anderes hier könnte.


----------



## Blackmarco (12. Dezember 2009)

Muss man den ollen Hai in den Schwärmen angeln oder einfach überall im Wasser da im Becken?


----------



## Mârmëlâdë (12. Dezember 2009)

Blackmarco schrieb:


> Muss man den ollen Hai in den Schwärmen angeln oder einfach überall im Wasser da im Becken?



Da macht man extra keine Textwand sondern was mit Bildchen..


Mârmëlâdë schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



In allen Fischkreisen Nordends würd ich sagen.


----------



## Brightwhite (12. Dezember 2009)

War der Kaluak-Angelwettbewerb ursprünglich nicht für Mittwochs abend 20.00 Uhr vorgesehen ?
Ärgerlich für alle die am Wochenende "in Familie machen (müssen ^^)".
Hatte ja gehofft, daß ich nun auch mal regelmäßig an einem Angelwettbewerb teilnehmen kann.


----------



## Flachtyp (12. Dezember 2009)

Was soll der Quatsch denn ??? Das sollte doch Mittwochs sein ! Na toll !!!


----------



## Murgul5 (12. Dezember 2009)

Jo war Mittwoch um 8 Uhr geangelt, ticket geschrieben Gm hat gesagt es ist Samstags^^

Heute geangelt, nach 7 Minuten gabs nen Gewinner :/


----------



## Blackmarco (12. Dezember 2009)

Naja am Samstag sind die meisten Spieler zuhause sprich am daddeln war mir irgendwie klar, dass Blizz den Angelwetbewerb verlegt. Auch unter der Woche um 20Uhr sind die meisten Raiden und haben somit selten die chance mit zu machen weshalb sich viel mehr beschweren würden oder schon haben als die, die Samstag gegen 14 Uhr keine Zeit haben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zero-X (12. Dezember 2009)

Bei uns hat es relativ lange gedauert, 30min aber ist wie immer am anfang alle wollen es machen.

Ich finde solche wettstreite super auch wenn ich noch nie einen gewonnen hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und die Haie kommen bevorzugt bei denn Pygmäenschiffshalter vor deswegen sammeln sich da immer die Leute. Ist halt ne reine glücksache ^^


----------



## Saches (12. Dezember 2009)

Auf Garrosh war ich der erste nach etwa 5min,der angelwettbewerb ist 
aber zu einfach im gegensatz zu dem im schlingendorntal^^


----------



## Zero-X (12. Dezember 2009)

das auf jeden fall!
Aber alles wahr früher Schwerer als jetzt in WoW ^^ von daher kannst du das einfach nicht mehr vergleichen.


----------



## Lindhberg (12. Dezember 2009)

auf thrall stand erst um kurz vor 15 uhr der gewinner fest......(allianz-weiss nicht ob da zw. horde und allianz unterschieden wird)


----------



## Hammersmith (12. Dezember 2009)

Muß man da vorher die Quest annehmen?


----------



## Munzale (12. Dezember 2009)

Hammersmith schrieb:


> Muß man da vorher die Quest annehmen?



Nein, einfach losangeln wenn der Veranstalter schreit.


Bei uns hat es etwa 10 Minuten gedauert, bis einer den Hai hatte. Ich hab ihn um kurz vor 15 h aus dem Wasser gezogen.
In meinem Lootbeutel war das selbe, wie in dem der Angeldaily auch. Pygmäenöl, wertloses lila Glas und so ca 7 g.

Naja, vllt nächste Woche :-)


----------



## Groz (12. Dezember 2009)

Lindhberg ich muss dich leider korrigieren, ich habe heute den Angelwettbewerb auf Thrall(Horde) gewonnen und ich habe keine 6 Minuten gebraucht.

kleiner Erfahrungbericht:

Es gibt keine Quest, man sollte um 14 Uhr einfach an einem Schwarm stehen. Ich habe im Sholazarbecken geangelt, den Fluss entlang. Nach 26 Versuchen hatte ich den Hai, Dala Port und abgegeben(Am Brunnen in Dalaran, wo man die Angelquest bekommt.). 

Ich kann nichts über miniwert sagen, da ich 450 grund + 40 Gegestand und 100 Glühwurm hatte.

Habe mich für den Ring entschieden. Gab 26 Gold und Erfolg, für mich sogar Doppelerfolg. Nennt mich den Schrecken der Meere.


----------



## Lindhberg (12. Dezember 2009)

Groz schrieb:


> Lindhberg ich muss dich leider korrigieren, ich habe heute den Angelwettbewerb auf Thrall(Horde) gewonnen und ich habe keine 6 Minuten gebraucht.
> 
> kleiner Erfahrungbericht:
> 
> ...



gz zum gewinn............ ich würde vorschlagen du liest meinen post trotzdem nochmal bevor du mich korrigierst^^


----------



## Blackmarco (12. Dezember 2009)

Joar meinen Glückwunsch dir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Werd nu jeden Samstag schön probieren ist schon eine tolle Sache 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Groz (12. Dezember 2009)

Also war auf Allianz, wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe. 

Ich entschuldige mich, dass ich nicht richtig gelesen habe. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lindhberg (12. Dezember 2009)

Groz schrieb:


> Also war auf Allianz, wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe.
> 
> Ich entschuldige mich, dass ich nicht richtig gelesen habe.
> 
> ...




korrekt! np


----------



## Missmoon (14. Dezember 2009)

hm hab den erfolg schon seit dem 15.10.2008 ^^ von daher nix besonders ist zwar nett das man in der neuen Welt auch sowas hat aber wie immer sehr unpassende Uhrzeit *leider*


----------



## Poserritter (26. Dezember 2009)

soo Petri Dings allen und Frohen Fang!


----------



## Mârmëlâdë (26. Dezember 2009)

ok, heute eine Minute länger: Gewinner nach 6min..

Edit: 30min geangelt, kein Hai aber wieder bissl mehr Fischmahlzeuch 

aso, und Blizz hat eine neue Schwierigkeitsstufe entwickelt, nämlich Massenmobs beim Angelevent^^(übrigens waren die im Gleichschritt unterwegs und wollten alle dieselbe Forelle ausm Bach):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## oliilo (17. April 2010)

wie lange nachdem der wettbewerb beendet ist kan man den hei noch fangen ?


----------



## Dark_Lady (17. April 2010)

solange, wie der WB normalerweise dauert glaub ich, also von 14-16 Uhr... - wie die leckerfische im Schlingendorntal Sonntags eben auch


----------



## the_Dodger (26. Juni 2010)

Ich versuche das jetzt seit knapp 11 Wochen und immer die volle Stunde von 14-15 Uhr, aber ich hab bisher noch nicht einmal so nen Drecks Hai rausgezogen, ich habs in jedem Fischpool und in jedem Gebiet in Nordend probiert.

Langsam kotzt mich das angeln schon an, ich hab 3 Chars mit nem vollen Angelskill und +30er Angel + Angelhut.




Habe auch schon mal nen GM angeschrieben wegen  dem Drecksviech, er meinte nur "Weiter versuchen"




naja schaun wir mal...




bye und viel Glück noch


----------



## Shaila (26. Juni 2010)

the_Dodger schrieb:


> Ich versuche das jetzt seit knapp 11 Wochen und immer die volle Stunde von 14-15 Uhr, aber ich hab bisher noch nicht einmal so nen Drecks Hai rausgezogen, ich habs in jedem Fischpool und in jedem Gebiet in Nordend probiert.
> 
> Langsam kotzt mich das angeln schon an, ich hab 3 Chars mit nem vollen Angelskill und +30er Angel + Angelhut.
> 
> ...



Geht mir genau so, bei manchen Sachen ist einem das Glück eben nicht hold. Und wenn es mir irgendwo in diesem Spiel nicht hold ist, dann ist es beim Angeln.


----------



## Demonea (26. Juni 2010)

Es ist schon paradox.
Braucht man den Erfolg noch, verteufelt man ihn weil es echt nerven kostet.
Wenn man ihn endlich hat ist man aber umso glücklicher und plötzlich ist's einem egal wie schwer der Erfolg doch ist.
Sprech da aus Erfahrung. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MewMewMewtu (26. Juni 2010)

Auf PvP servern hat man da eh die Arschkarte gezogen...
Ohne PvP Eq und ne Klasse die im PvP zu spielen ist kannste eh alle Anglerwettbewerbe vergessen...


----------



## youngceaser (26. Juni 2010)

MewMewMewtu schrieb:


> Auf PvP servern hat man da eh die Arschkarte gezogen...
> Ohne PvP Eq und *ne Klasse die im PvP zu spielen ist *kannste eh alle Anglerwettbewerbe vergessen...



das liegt wohl eher an dir 

Ist halt ne glückssache gibt auch leute die durch zufall ne Schildkröte am haken hatten bei ner angel dayli oder so andere hingegen verzweifeln schier daran


----------



## Spliffmaster (26. Juni 2010)

Ich habe heute auf Proudmoore den Wettbewerb gewonnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

und danach weils so schön war den Hering aus Valgarde gefischt und somit " Schrecken der Meere " errungen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber immer noch keine Schildkröte -.-


----------



## Yveri1985 (26. Juni 2010)

youngceaser schrieb:


> das liegt wohl eher an dir



ich spiele zwar auf einem pve-server aber ich stelle mal die behauptung auf das gewisse klassen einfach nen vorteil haben in solchen situationen ...
nen schurke ausm steahlt z.B. oder vllt auch vom mage nen instantpyro + feuerschlag , der wenn er richtig getimed wird noch im flug(vom mount absteigen + langsamer fall) seinen gegner auf ca. 50-70% bringen kann bis der angegriffene ueberhaupt weiss wohers kommt ^^
beim schurken ... ich denke mal es wird schonm ein unterschied sein ob du in der arena/Bg so einen hinter die auftauchen siehst oder beim angeln weil man da seine konzentration eher auf dem koeder hat


----------



## Nexus.X (26. Juni 2010)

Yveri1985 schrieb:


> ich spiele zwar auf einem pve-server aber ich stelle mal die behauptung auf das gewisse klassen einfach nen vorteil haben in solchen situationen ...
> nen schurke ausm steahlt z.B. oder vllt auch vom mage nen instantpyro + feuerschlag , der wenn er richtig getimed wird noch im flug(vom mount absteigen + langsamer fall) seinen gegner auf ca. 50-70% bringen kann bis der angegriffene ueberhaupt weiss wohers kommt ^^
> beim schurken ... ich denke mal es wird schonm ein unterschied sein ob du in der arena/Bg so einen hinter die auftauchen siehst oder beim angeln weil man da seine konzentration eher auf dem koeder hat


Naja, aber wenn der Schurke auch zum angeln da rumirrt, bringt ihm die Unsichtbarkeit kaum mehr was ... schließlich kann man damit nichts auswerfen.
Bereits angefangene Schwärme abfischen, bzw sich einmischen ist meiner Meinung nach sowieso idiotisch, was bringts mir sich 30sek zu prügeln um dann vielleicht noch einen Fisch zu bekommen. 
Ganz davon abgesehn, dass eigentlich genug Platz ist in Nordend. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Ich verdrück mich immer an eine Landspitze des Fjords, da nervt niemand. 

MfG Nex 

PS: Der Eröffner eines Kampfes ist immer im Vorteil, völlig egal welche Klasse das ist.


----------



## MewMewMewtu (27. Juni 2010)

Nexus.X schrieb:


> Naja, aber wenn der Schurke auch zum angeln da rumirrt, bringt ihm die Unsichtbarkeit kaum mehr was ... schließlich kann man damit nichts auswerfen.
> Bereits angefangene Schwärme abfischen, bzw sich einmischen ist meiner Meinung nach sowieso idiotisch, was bringts mir sich 30sek zu prügeln um dann vielleicht noch einen Fisch zu bekommen.
> Ganz davon abgesehn, dass eigentlich genug Platz ist in Nordend.
> 
> ...



Es geht mir ja nicht darum, sondern dass sich die Horde immer in gruppen zusammen tut und einen Friedlichen Allianzler (so wie ich) beim Angeln einfach umhaut.


----------



## Pusillin (27. Juni 2010)

Mârmëlâdë schrieb:


> Ich habe keinen Hai angeln können, daher kann ich diese Frage nicht beantworten. Hatte gehofft, jemand anderes hier könnte.



Nicht schwer das herauszufinden...
Hier auf buffed.de "Schwarzspitzenhai" eingeben - dann bei "Benötig für (2)" auf
"Mehr Glück beim nächsten Mal" klicken, was offensichtlich der Trostpreis ist,
und dort die Belohnung ansehen: 
Und siehe da, den gleichen Sack gibts auch bei der Angeldaily.
Hoffe ich konnte auch für zukünftige Suchen helfen...


----------



## madmurdock (28. Juni 2010)

Sehe ich das richtig, dass es total egal ist, WO man IN Northrend angelt, Hauptsache man tut dies in den speziellen Schwärmen ab 14 Uhr?

Welche Gebiete ausser Fjord/Tundra/Grizzly, Scholar bieten sich denn da an?


----------



## Fuzzymouth (28. Juni 2010)

Drachenöde


----------



## Technocrat (28. Juni 2010)

MewMewMewtu schrieb:


> Es geht mir ja nicht darum, sondern dass sich die Horde immer in gruppen zusammen tut und einen Friedlichen Allianzler (so wie ich) beim Angeln einfach umhaut.



Zeigt also ganz klar, das die Horde teamfähiger ist als die Ally. Sieht man auch in den BGs (von Realmpool Cyclone zumindest). Statt also in Gruppen oder mit Leibgarde zu Angeln versucht ihr es alleine. Das Ergebnis ist vorhersagbar. Leeeeroy Jenkins!


----------



## Schanni (28. Juni 2010)

Bisher dachte ich das es nur auf meinem Server so ist das die Horde besser organisiert ist aber es ist wohl weiter verbreitet.

Wie schon beschrieben nehmt aus der Gilde Freunde mit sowohl Samstag als auch Sonntag, so ein Leuchtfeuer vom Hunt kann wunder wirken :-)

Den Hai kannst überall da bekommen wo auch die Pygmänteile bekommst, also in allen Schwärmen von Nordend soweit mein Wissen ist.

Und zu dem das er 11 Wochen es probiert und er am kotzen ist, das heisst er hat 11 mal den Wettbewerb gemacht und kotzt schon, ich habe knapp 7 Monate jeden Tag versucht den Bären zu bekommen. Runden wir mal ab das sind etwa 200 mal. was willst du also???

Ich kenn die alten harten Zeiten nicht da ich erst kurz nach Wotlk eingestiegen bin aber dieses Heulen ist echt nicht zum Aushalten, wenn ihr alles schnell und Geschenkt haben wollt dann redet mit Mami und Papi vieleicht könn die euch was zu Weihnachten oder Geburtstag organisieren.
So genug von mir ich muss in den Turm zum 60. mal etwa, vllt sehe ich mal wenigstens den Blauen das ich ihn dann noch bekomme glaub ich weniger, aber wenigstens mal drum würfeln können das wär schon was.


----------



## Thuzur (28. Juni 2010)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Zeigt also ganz klar, das die Horde teamfähiger ist als die Ally. Sieht man auch in den BGs (von Realmpool Cyclone zumindest). Statt also in Gruppen oder mit Leibgarde zu Angeln versucht ihr es alleine. Das Ergebnis ist vorhersagbar. Leeeeroy Jenkins!




Ist es echt schon so weit, dass man zum Angeln einen Leibgarde braucht? Gibt es vielleicht auch schon Angelgilden? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Soweit kommt das noch das ich mir im Schlachtzugbrowser ´ne Angelgruppe suche LOL
Ich spiele auf einem PvE Server, farme aber gerne in Tausendwinter (sowohl Fisch, als auch Erze und Blumen). Da muss man sich halt einmal mehr umgucken, na und?
Da lache ich doch über die Horde, wenn die es nichtmal schaffen einen einzelnen Angler zu überfallen, ohne gleich in Massen aufzutreten...


----------



## Duselette (28. Juni 2010)

Thuzur schrieb:


> Ist es echt schon so weit, dass man zum Angeln einen Leibgarde braucht? Gibt es vielleicht auch schon Angelgilden?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



es gibt eine Video von einem Schurken der ewigen Wacht auf Youtube, der mit seinem Angelganken in TW angibt: http://www.youtube.com/user/Shalyboy

so eine arme Wurst...


----------

